

Florida man accused of killing his roommate asked Siri - nchuhoai
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/florida-man-accused-of-killing-his-roommate-asked-siri-where-to-hide-the-body-9665437.html

======
lutusp
This story tells us that privacy may not be dead, but common sense certainly
is.

~~~
lambersley
Are you saying he shouldn't have consulted Siri, have GPS enabled or that he
shouldn't have committed murder? Trying to understand the 'common sense' part.

~~~
lutusp
Well, given the fact that he chose to commit an egregious crime, one sure to
be condemned if discovered, he should have exercised better judgment about how
he carried out his plan.

My point is that understanding human behavior requires us to try to imagine
the thoughts of other people, in advance of making personal moral judgments.

